# Spearfishing Monday 12/21



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I just could not sit back and see that forecast we had on Monday without doing something about it. So I towed the boat to work and decided to cut out a little early to go do a few nearshore dives.

So Dave (naclh2odave) met me at Sherman Cove and we were on the water about 1245. We headed to our first dive with high hopes of some flounder. 

We hop overboard and get down to no flounder to speak of. So I go on the hunt for other fish. There were literally tons of 14" scamp crawling all over the place. I shined my light in a hole and about 50 scamp scattered. All small though.:banghead I go searching in some more holes for some grouper. It was pretty dark in the holes of the wreck. Right when I get to one hole, I shine my light in and there staring right at me about 4 feet away was about a 100 lb jewfish. Just chillin out as if to say "what you looking at". I about warmed my suit with something solid. It scared the crap out of me. Almost literally. I continue the hunt and then a school of AJ's swim by. All small except one that looked like a monster compared to the others in the school. I knew he was legal. So I got a good shot, and onthe stringer he went. Dave shot a Sheephead as well.

We move a short distance away to our second spot. We head down and I imediately see some gags. But they all look about 21".:banghead Search a little more and find one that I know is legal and on the stringer he goes. Search the wreck some more and see a bunch more just under size gags. Then it's time to head up.

Viz was about 20-30 feet. Had a slight current on the surface. We were about 8 miles out of the pass. Surface temp was 59 with a bottom temp of 61 degrees. The seas were about 1 INCH. It was a nice quick ride in and out. Back at the ramp at 1545.

Not bad for a half day at work and half day of diving. AJ went 35" and the grouper was 25". And then the little lonely sheephead.


----------



## mkpitts6 (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks for the report! Been wondering about the flounder. Nice mess' o' fish still.


----------



## Native Diver (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks for the report. Good job!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet job!


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice fish! Water's a bit cold for me tho brrr.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *sniper (12/23/2009)*Nice fish! Water's a bit cold for me tho brrr.


It was not cold at all with my 7/5 merino lined suit with a hood. But I guess it's all up to your cold tollerances. The air temp is what get's me in the winter. Nothing worse than coming up to 40 degree temps when you are all wet. It was 61 in the air which made it comfortable. 

I will admit though, I was a little more hardcore in past winters. I was out all the time in the winter the pastthree years. Me and Jeff (siper-spear-it) were crazy being out there in the middle of Jan and Feb shivering our butts off. I have aged a year or two and it's amazing how I really don't want to do that much any more.:banghead But you have the whole gulf to yourself for the most part in the winter. It's great. Bigger fish are in closer as well. I shot this 35" AJ only 5.5 miles off the beach.


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks for the viz report Jon, hopefully I will be able to use it one day. Nice fish!


----------



## JOHNJOHN205 (Oct 2, 2007)

ajs are out of season until jan 1st i thought


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *JOHNJOHN205 (12/23/2009)*ajs are out of season until jan 1st i thought


Yep, sure are.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

In Federal Waters. I guess saying that I was only 8 miles from the pass and 5.5 miles off the beach was not enough.:doh I was waiting for that comment from someone.oke:letsdrink


----------



## JOHNJOHN205 (Oct 2, 2007)

i dont care, done that kind stuff before too just making sure you knew.


----------



## freespool50 (Sep 29, 2007)

very nice. looking forward to gettin my suit wet this winter. dont mind the cold at all. just not that experienced. last winter seemed like everytime i could go the weather sucked. maybe this year! nice to see quality fish available close in. thanks for the report, it "warms" my heart.


----------



## captjimV.A.S (Jun 2, 2008)

My friend and i were out next to you when youmade your second divethank you for letting us make a few drifts while you got ready,,,We wound up with four 22 to 24 inch grouper for the day just jiggin and had fun with about 15 big 18 to 23 inch snapper...Catch you later!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *captjimV.A.S (12/23/2009)*My friend and i were out next to you when youmade your second divethank you for letting us make a few drifts while you got ready,,,We wound up with four 22 to 24 inch grouper for the day just jiggin and had fun with about 15 big 18 to 23 inch snapper...Catch you later!


Good deal. It was no problem at all. Glad you guys got some fish.


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

Did I just read where a diver and a fisherman just exchanged pleasantries and actually fished the same wreck???????



What's next, archery types are actually going to congratulate a dog hunter? God forbid   



Great report!


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

> *swhiting (12/23/2009)*Did I just read where a diver and a fisherman just exchanged pleasantries and actually fished the same wreck???????
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lol must be the Christmas spirit. Just wait till snapper season opens then the fighting will commence again. 



Good job with the fish. I've been wanting to get out and get some lobster just haven't had the chance.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *swhiting (12/23/2009)*Did I just read where a diver and a fisherman just exchanged pleasantries and actually fished the same wreck???????
> 
> What's next, archery types are actually going to congratulate a dog hunter? God forbid
> 
> Great report!


Yep. Chatted a bit and let them know what we had been seeing etc... Discussed other fishing locations in the area and more. :letsdrink


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

When I get my act together, I'll be able to take a few new divers out. MMM....propane heat. Winter ain't nothin!



When you leavin Jon?


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Clay-Doh (12/23/2009)*When I get my act together, I'll be able to take a few new divers out. MMM....propane heat. Winter ain't nothin!
> 
> When you leavin Jon?


Not leaving till mid to late April. I'll be diving probably one more time between now and Feb. (Baby due Feb 3rd) Then I'll have to take about a month off. So I'll have March and April to dive here before I leave. Dang, now that I think about it, that's not much time at all.:banghead:banghead


----------



## BOHUNTER1 (Feb 18, 2008)

Go ahead and give up ya spots... your having a baby and leaving ..... Looks like youll never be back to enjoy life again..... :baby


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *BOHUNTER1 (12/23/2009)*Go ahead and give up ya spots... your having a baby and leaving ..... Looks like youll never be back to enjoy life again..... :baby


I only have a handfull of private numbers that I have run across. I mostly dive public spots. I just tend to hit public spots that don't get much pressure. You would be amazed at how many public numbers do not get that much pressure. I usaully have a printout of Escambia County's numbers in hand when planning out the day.


----------



## Sniper Spear-It (Jan 16, 2008)

you would still be diving in that cold shit if i still lived up there. The water temps down here have been in the fifties and i amm still crazy enough to dive. it hurts my damn teeth though. i guess i should quit smiling at the fish


----------

